# Meet my Mice! :)



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Bucks:








Here's Ricco's tribute to the troops who save our lives! 









Zuzu









Zuzu









Zuzu









Group shot!

Does:









Miso! 









Molly

These are only a few of my mice, hoped you enjoyed the *late* verteran's day pictures!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I wanted to do an american flag background with the army truck, but i couldn't find one the right size!


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww! your mice are so fluffy! I have one thats like that and I wanted to breed him but, apparently hes shy of females lol. But they are cute.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! adorable little meeces you have there  I love Zuzu :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, sweet- I like Zuzu looking out of the truck; looks like he/she's saying Oh if I must, I'll pose just one more time for you!


----------

